# Fillers



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

Been a hardcore user of upol fantastuc for the past 5 year but recently had a pin hole problem with it and upol admit there's an issue but no solution to it yet Pants when I haven't needed a stopper for 5 year. I do big restos arrow straight so I'm on the market for a good premium filler that spreads like butter sands like chalk. Doesn't sink doesn't pin hole. Anyone used the new range of pro worx. ? 
Any others that shine from the cheap s h I t.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We use two of the pro worx fillers and one is very similar to upol easy,it fills well spreads well and sands nice but i have never used a filler or stopper for that matter that leaves no pinholes ! 
The pro worx stopper is nice to use too but i think that most desent fillers are much the same now anyhows lol


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

I do similar work and have always been a big fan of easy, can sink a bit though.I've heard great reports about Evercoat/rage extreme and plan on trying it on the next job. Mr Paint on here uses it as I asked him about it a while ago, I'm sure he will be along to give the low down on it.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

I've always been interested in rage but can't seem find where get it from. 
Heard plastic padding ultima is also good but expensive. 
I wonder what 3 m new range is like


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Plastic padding ultima is a good filler aslong as you get right, leave it for to long and its a pain to rub down. We use indasa gold, silver, and there glaze. Never really had any problems with it can be left over night and will still be easy to rub down. And if we need just a light skim and glaze is to thin, we tend to mix silver and glaze together as this will thicken the glaze up abit before but still act n a self leveling way.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I was thinking of using Fantastic as everyone says how brilliant it is. In the end I couldn't justify buying the 5l tin and couldn't find it in a smaller amount. I forget which filler I bought in the end but I dealt with the pinholes with Dolphin Glaze which was excellent and sanded really easily. I realise you don't want to use two products, but it might help others who have the time to use stopper.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

As said I vouch for Rage fillers lol 


I use rage extreme no stoppers involved ! no pin holes etc 

I used to swear by fantastic and robello but then when I tried I/r them the litrally peeled off the panels ! so then I changed and tried rage 

spreads like butter and sands great ...what you spend extra on filler you will save on sand paper ! 


I am sure carlac in leeds etc would post stuff for you guys down there !


Tommy


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i use pro-worx. my factors had it on offer (buy 2 cans of the filler and get the finishing filler and glaze free)

its about average for flatting down but does not pin hole to much,it does take a bit longer to dry than others out there, the finishing grade is awesome, you dont even need the final glaze with that stuff and its like liquid butter.

we also use Mipa filler. its cheap and ruddy awesome in terms of how fast it sands down, how good a fill you get from it and it drys hella fast.

i dont often get drop back on the filler as its always finished on at least p240 and left a good few days once primed to let the paint cure off hard over it and do any shrinking/absorption on it. like you 95% of my work are big full car restos so turn around is not so much of an issue like shops doing small area work where time is money


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats the main point really if you can let fillers and primers sit for days then its a bonus but for same day shops like us then you have to get on with it ! I dont like it much but its not my shop and i dont have to pay the bills ! 
All fillers need to be finished in the right grade scratch tho for sure,theres a guy at our shop who is not too fussy lightning quick finishes what seems like p36 ! Gaffer loves him ! Doesnt impress me one bit but hey ho lol


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

So rage extreme looks perfect but can't seem to be able get hold of it or find any prices


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

SprayerDrew said:


> So rage extreme looks perfect but can't seem to be able get hold of it or find any prices


On eBay mate from America, very expensive, hope this helps!


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

There is a carlac in leeds ... I am sure they would package it and courier it if need be ..


Think we pay 25+vat for 3ltr


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

I have some rage ultra but I'm told you can't i/r rage fillers heard it a lot 
The search continuer.


----------

